# what is a good substitute for kiwifruit in recipes?



## teresa paolucci (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anybody know any good substitute for kiwifruit in recipes?

I'm allergic to it and i get so disappointed when there is a recipe I want to try out that has it as a main ingredient, but I don't want to loose the fruit characteristic.

Any ideas?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Mmm, probably depends on the specific recipe, can you provide a hint?


----------



## teresa paolucci (Aug 16, 2011)

coconut, buttermilk and lime are the main flavours in the recipe i'm looking at


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Teresa Paolucci said:


> coconut, buttermilk and lime are the main flavours in the recipe i'm looking at


OK, but "what" are you looking at: custard, smoothie, tarte, cobbler, pie, cake,???


----------



## teresa paolucci (Aug 16, 2011)

its a muffin recipe


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Coconuts go with

Apricots
Bananas
Chocolate
Custard
Tropical fruits (lime, mango, passion fruit, pineapple, etc.)
Nuts, especially Brazil, cashew, macadamias
Lime, pretty much likewise

Kiwifruit goes with

Apples
Bananas
Cucumbers
Honey
Kirsch
Lemon
Lime
Nuts, same as above
Oranges
Passion fruit
Proscuitto
Strawberries
Tamarillos
The above from "Culinary Artistry", Andrew Dorneburg and Karen Page


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

This might interest both of you Teresa & Pete. A Belgian scientist has discovered *how* different food matches. You can read all about it on the website www.foodpairing.be but there's a fantastic search funtion included, well actually 2 functions. On one part you can search which food can replace another. And -most exciting part- what goes with a certain fooditem. You will notice the oddest combinations. I know a lot of high-end chefs check their sometimes very weird combinations on this website. A wellknown chocolatier has already made chocolates with oyster and another with .. grass!

Mind you, not all food has been researched yet, but kiwi already is; check the charts on these pages!!

*What can replace? Search on Kiwi*

http://www.foodpairing.be/FoodInterchangeable.aspx?f=Kiwi

(apple, avocado, guave, mango, oyster and 6 more)

*What fits well with? Search on Kiwi puree*

http://www.foodpairing.be/FoodPairable.aspx?f=Kiwi+puree


----------

